# Blackbriar, Beard, The One, Prism



## Hooked (13/4/21)

https://tobaccoreporter.com/2021/04/13/blackbriar-and-beard-management-agree-to-cooperate/
13 April 2021

"Blackbriar Regulatory Services (BRS) has entered into a regulatory services, manufacturing and distribution agreement with Beard Management. BRS will become Beard’s exclusive manufacturer and a distributor for the company’s Beard Vape Co. and The One brands’ nicotine products and will take over the premarket tobacco product application (PMTA) process for these products. As a part of the agreement, BRS will co-brand a range of PRISM e-liquid products that are complimentary to Beard’s product line, which are currently awaiting regulatory PMTA approval and being manufactured under license by BRS..."

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

